# Crushed coral substrate for freshwater tank?



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Another scare from LFS told me crushed coral substrate will raise my ph to high for my cichlid tank:

Setting up new 135 g tank came with 100 lbs of crushed coral substrate and many pieces of large coral.

I was told that this would raise the ph to unacceptable levels plus raise the hardness to high need to know a.s.a.p.

As I am setting this tank up tomorrow ! 

Any info would be greatly appreciated so I know what's best for the fishies!

Thank you

Bob


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What kind of cichlids? African rift lakes or South American? I use aragonite sand for my Tropheus and other Tanganyikan cichlids - it will raise the pH and will buffer the water a little bit, but I use a couple of Seachem products to raise KH and GH to higher levels than what aragonite sand or crushed coral can achieve.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Another scare from LFS told me crushed coral substrate will raise my ph to high for my cichlid tank:
> 
> ...


Is the water in Agassiz hard or soft? What kind of Cichlids are we talking about here, African?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

LFS says gh is 7 ph is 7.6 south American mostly one blue dolphin cichlid just bought from ipu ..lol during your sale! Will this coral raise levels? I have 100 lbs came with it like to use but don't want to hurt fish or have probs later! 

Thank you


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks to hp10BII and rastapus for helping hope to resolve before i set up tomorrow


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone have any suggestions, please help going to set up tank soon (today) and want to make sure it's ok to use crushed coral substrate?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldnt use crushed coral for sa or ca cichlids, you want your ph low like 7 if possible,
i would use p.f.s <pool filter sand> cheap as hell, and you can further reduce your ph by adding alot of wood, which im sure you sa cichlids would appreciate

crushed coral should be left for marine and africans,


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok thank you so much i have regular colored gravel from other tank I'll use!

Guess I'll try and get rid of all the crushed coral around 80 lbs of it! can a guy get away with some on top for decoration purposes? also have a few large pieces can those be used or will same thing happen?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

save it and do an african tank or make a bio box and filter water through it

sand is so much better you can get a lot for little cash , just rince the crap out of it ..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the larger chuinks will do the same thing


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

ello,
I like to add CC and coral frags/pieces to my African tanks to help raise the PH


----------

